# How many times a day should i feed a baby pigeon?



## kane_5388 (May 10, 2011)

So i have a baby Pigeon that im raising myself, it hatched May 24 2012, how many times per day should i feed it? Every how many hours? 

Thanks
Abe A


----------



## kane_5388 (May 10, 2011)

If anyone knows please reply, dont just view and continue along, i need some useful information. 

Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's difficult to answer the question in hours between feedings, because the answer is...every time the crop empties.
Do you know where the crop is? What are you feeding the baby now?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably time to wean this one. This is what I do...



You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. The crop is located below the throat and above the keel bone in the center of the body. When it has food in it, it fills up like a little balloon. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.

In addition to the peas,one time a day, put a small pinch of powdered oyster shell, which you can buy at most pet stores, will supply the calcium the baby needs to support bone health.You sprinkle it on the peas.


----------



## ScottishSal (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm having a problem feeding a baby I picked up yesterday about 21 days old I think, appears healthy and clucks his beak at me ! But seems reluctant to eat , I've tried peas , pureed seeds peas and soy milk with a small bottle and cloth top with a skit but he doesnt seem keen to eat. Any ideas ?


----------

